# Nikon D3 and D7000 for D800?



## Ejazzle (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey guys its been a while but I just wanted to get some input on a little dilemma I am having right now

I have a d3 and a d7000 and an ewa marine housing.

I am looking to do more underwater stuff of pelagics and reef fish. I dont shoot that much anymore and want to start getting in the water a lot more (I fish constantly)

I have been wondering if I should sell the both cameras and my two dx lenses and get the D800 and a good housing. 

I got a quote to house my d3 and all said and done it was about 7k. I can't justify that...

So how good is this new D800? Is something new going to replace it very soon? is the iq that much better than my D3/D7000? Would it be worth the switch?

Thanks everyone

Ej


----------



## brunerww (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Ej - $7K to house your D3 seems a little steep to me.  For $4200, you can get an Aquatica D3 housing with dual bulkheads and moisture alarm.  But $4.2K is still a lot of money to house a camera.

In my view, it is time to upgrade.  In addition to 3x the resolution, the $2797 D800 will give you better signal to noise and more dynamic range (see the DxOMark comparison here).  It will also be significantly smaller and lighter.

When you add the cost of an Ikelite housing for $1600 (or an Equinox for $1540) - you'll spend about as much for a first-class housing and the camera upgrade as you would for the Aquatica D3 housing alone.

Hope this is helpful!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## tevo (Jul 9, 2013)

brunerww said:


> Hi Ej - $7K to house your D3 seems a little steep to me.  For $4200, you can get an Aquatica D3 housing with dual bulkheads and moisture alarm.  But $4.2K is still a lot of money to house a camera.
> 
> In my view, it is time to upgrade.  In addition to 3x the resolution, the $2797 D800 will give you better signal to noise and more dynamic range (see the DxOMark comparison here).  It will also be significantly smaller and lighter.
> 
> ...



^ I second this. The D800 has virtually the same image quality as the D4, producing beautiful images; likely a bit better than the D3/D7000.

Off topic but if you decide to sell your D3 I may be interested for the right price (with the exposure to moisture considered)!

EDIT FOR DERP


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 9, 2013)

tevo said:


> ^ I second this. The D800 has the same sensor as the D4, producing beautiful images; likely a bit better than the D3/D7000.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What?


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 9, 2013)

Double what???


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been looking at the same thing. I have a D800... and love it! It is an awesome camera, and has terrific low light capability and tons of features. Good housing are not cheap... my favorite is the Nauticam... at $3600. Product: dSLR Housings, Nikon D800 | Bluewater Photo & Video  The minimum I would consider would be the Ikelite Housing! 

And you would still need compatible strobes, arms and a tray (unless you already have these).. which I doubt since you were using an EWA. That is where the added cost comes in. If you just want to shoot ambient light shots... then you don't need these, but you will be VERY limited in what you can shoot. I am currently using a Sealife DC-1400 PRO, and it does a decent job... I just want the advantages a full DSLR and a GOOD housing will give me (with strobes). (Shots are on Flickr in my Sig if you want to check them out)

Personally I would just get GOOD housing for either the D3 or the D7k since you already have those... assuming they are still 100% functional.

The EWA's are junk... not worth the money you pay! Good way to kill a camera! A plastic bag with a lens mount? Not me!  lol!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 9, 2013)

tevo said:


> The D800 has the same sensor as the D4


 
T-T-T-TRIPLE WUT?


----------



## tevo (Jul 9, 2013)

Am I mistaken that the D600/D800/D4 have the same internals? Or did Ken Rockwell lie to me :sad:


----------



## tevo (Jul 9, 2013)

I was citing this: http://kenrockwell.com/nikon/d600-d800-d4-are-the-same-camera.htm


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 9, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > The D800 has the same sensor as the D4
> ...


:lmao:


----------



## thereyougo! (Jul 9, 2013)

We really need an irony/sarcasm smiley.  i just lost some minutes of my life reading that trash....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2013)

tevo said:


> Am I mistaken that the D600/D800/D4 have the same internals? Or did Ken Rockwell lie to me :sad:



Tevo! #1 RULE... Never believe anything KR says! #2 RULE... Don't quote KR, as everybody will laugh at you!     lol!


----------



## tevo (Jul 9, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Tevo! #1 RULE... Never believe anything KR says! #2 RULE... Don't quote KR, as everybody will laugh at you!     lol!



Duly noted.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 9, 2013)

The nikon D600 is the best in the world,The nikon D800 is the best in the world but who needs 24 and 36 megapixels.I have the D600 and the D800 they are wonderful cameras.When people ask what camera I recommend I tell them get a D3100 or is the D3200 maybe it was the D600.Ken rockwell:lmao: When consistency counts do read his words or you will be more confused when your done.


----------



## sashbar (Jul 9, 2013)

From the same KR review:

"You can buy a pair and a spare of D600s for the same price as the D4, giving you 72 MP (24 MP x 3) instead of 16 and 16.5 FPS (5.5 FPS x 3) instead of 10." 

 Probably the guy was stoned that day..


----------



## sandollars (Jul 9, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> The nikon D600 is the best in the world,The nikon D800 is the best in the world but who needs 24 and 36 megapixels.I have the D600 and the D800 they are wonderful cameras.When people ask what camera I recommend I tell them get a D3100 or is the D3200 maybe it was the D600.Ken rockwell:lmao: When consistency counts do read his words or you will be more confused when your done.



Yeah, but I find him incredibly entertaining...  

And you have to admit, he writes with authority.  So much so that the average enthusiast that did not know differently would take him at face value without question.

What I am saying is: TEVO,  *I* COMPLETELY understand how you got lost in RockwellLand.  Cut our brother some slack, Ladies and Gents..


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2013)

sandollars said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > The nikon D600 is the best in the world,The nikon D800 is the best in the world but who needs 24 and 36 megapixels.I have the D600 and the D800 they are wonderful cameras.When people ask what camera I recommend I tell them get a D3100 or is the D3200 maybe it was the D600.Ken rockwell:lmao: When consistency counts do read his words or you will be more confused when your done.
> ...



I think that would be the Rockwell Asylum, for the photographically insane!


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 9, 2013)

Ken didnt mean they have literally the same guts. He meant that they are based on the same engineering design with somewhat different stats for different market segments. And he makes a fairly convincing although speculative argument


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> Ken didnt mean they have literally the same guts. He meant that they are based on the same engineering design with somewhat different stats for different market segments. And he makes a fairly convincing although speculative argument



Did he TELL you that he didn't mean that? Or are you just "speculating"? Sounds like you are on a first name basis with him? WOW... not impressed!    lol!


----------



## tevo (Jul 10, 2013)

I'M SORRY


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 10, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > Ken didnt mean they have literally the same guts. He meant that they are based on the same engineering design with somewhat different stats for different market segments. And he makes a fairly convincing although speculative argument
> ...


Yes, he did tell me, in the article.

He includes explicit tables on that page that clearly show different resolutions, etc. for each of the three cameras and make it obvious that he does not mean they have literally the same sensor and other components.  Did you read it?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gavjenks said:
> ...



No.. I admit I didn't! I have better things to do than read KR erroneous information and half-baked opinions!


----------



## Ejazzle (Jul 31, 2013)

thank you for all the input. 

Another thing i should mention is that I shoot a lot of action sports and undewater will be more fast moving objects, not the typical macro shots. Is the d800 going to slow me down at all compared to my d3?


----------



## RobertsPhotog (Aug 5, 2013)

If you shoot a lot of action and want rapid fire on the shutter, the D800 is definitely NOT for you.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## raventepes (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. Don't trust Ken Rockwell. He's the butt of the photography world jokes for a good reason. 

Now to business. First of all, What do you feel is holding you back with your current bodies? A D3 and a D7000 hardly needs upgrading just yet. Also, with great megapixels (D800/E), comes HUGE files. Are you ready to invest in bigger (or more) media cards and hard drive space? Possibly even a new computer to run said files in photoshop or lightroom without it (the computer) feeling like it's running like cold molasses? 

Just some questions to ask yourself and answer...


----------



## Tedski (Aug 6, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 6, 2013)

Tedski said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > No.. I admit I didn't! I have better things to do than read KR erroneous information and half-baked opinions!
> ...



Hum....The quotes got mixed up, now it's corrected.


----------



## Spesh (Aug 8, 2013)

Ejazzle said:


> thank you for all the input.
> 
> Another thing i should mention is that I shoot a lot of action sports and undewater will be more fast moving objects, not the typical macro shots. Is the d800 going to slow me down at all compared to my d3?



I shoot a lot of sport with the D800 and have no trouble whatsoever. It largely depends on your technique though. The AF system in the D800 is more than capable of tracking fast paced action, but if you tend to spray and pray in order to get the shot you want, the 4fps shutter speed in full frame mode will hold you back.


----------



## Ejazzle (Feb 4, 2015)

Well now the d750 has been thrown in the mix. Still have both the d3 and d7000


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ejazzle said:


> Well now the d750 has been thrown in the mix. Still have both the d3 and d7000



OMG


----------



## KmH (Feb 6, 2015)

And. 19 months later!


----------



## goodguy (Feb 6, 2015)

KmH said:


> And. 19 months later!


----------



## Ejazzle (Feb 16, 2015)

KmH said:


> And. 19 months later!


lmao right? I just love having 9fps


----------

